# Food Safety News - 02/01/2021.... Resilience in food safety for 2021: Anticipating government oversight



## daveomak.fs (Feb 1, 2021)

*Resilience in food safety for 2021: Anticipating government oversight*
By Jonan Pilet on Feb 01, 2021 12:04 am sponsored Editor’s note: In part four of this four-part series with SafetyChain Software, Food Safety News is exploring how food firms can become resilient in the face of 2021’s new challenges, and how resilience will be needed in anticipating government oversight. Dr. David Acheson, CEO and president of The Acheson Group, suggests that food firms... Continue Reading

*Researchers find out how dormant Vibrio revives*
By News Desk on Feb 01, 2021 12:02 am Scientists in England have discovered how a type of Vibrio bacteria can go dormant and then “wake up.” Vibrio parahaemolyticus is a marine bacterium that can cause gastroenteritis when contaminated raw or undercooked shellfish such as oysters and mussels are eaten. It is able to turn dormant in poor growth conditions such as cold temperatures... Continue Reading

*FDA warns 2 food firms about foreign supplier verification programs*
By News Desk on Feb 01, 2021 12:01 am As part of its enforcement activities, the Food and Drug Administration sends warning letters to entities under its jurisdiction. Some letters are not posted for public view until weeks or months after they are sent. Business owners have 15 days to respond to FDA warning letters. Warning letters often are not issued until a company... Continue Reading


----------

